# Summer has started.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Can I get an AMEN!!

<img src="https://phoebe.kpix.com/news/weather/images/5day_400.jpg">

Watch that snowmelt!

What's everyone doing this weekend?? After a month of mountain biking, I'm doing Spectrum tomorrow and Stage Tunitas on sunday.

regards,
francois


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

how about a FINALLY!!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Taking the Cub Scouts camping and bringing the bike-Capay Valley for a quick hour or two, out past Cache Creek Casino. Been wanting to ride the valley for years but there's no cell phone reception and have been nervous about going by myself. Tomorrow it won't be a big deal.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

francois said:


> Watch that snowmelt!


So I live over the pass from you guys, in Reno. Lemme tell ya, this has been the longest f'ing winter I can remember. For almost two months we couldn't even ride on the road because of the snowpack down here in the valley. Yeah it snows a lot in the Sierra, but Reno? Not so much and generally it'll melt off in a few days. 

We're going to be in the 80s today and it's gonna be glorious.


----------



## jkh (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Francis:

Jens from Oregon here. We've had about 3 straight weeks of rain here -- temps in the 40s. Today is the first clear day in ages. It's supposed to get up to 60 - woohoo.

Our house is in escrow and we're headed your way soon. I'll be at the Dunlap TT and, of course, Sattley too. Racing as a Cat 5 again.  


-- Jens


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Got in last night from a roadtrip to LA, managed to get home early enough to pull off the Santa Cruz Harbor/Crows Nest ride this morning. Good and fast today! Later this afternoon, we're heading north to Jim Mason's Shipyard studio in Oakland to check out some fire art and flamethrowers.

Tomoorw is gentle ride day with wifeypoo and friends. 

Gotta love these temps!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

jkh said:


> Hi Francis:
> 
> Jens from Oregon here. We've had about 3 straight weeks of rain here -- temps in the 40s. Today is the first clear day in ages. It's supposed to get up to 60 - woohoo.
> 
> ...


Hey, hey Jens. That's a lot of rain for you. Come on down south. We've got enough water supply now for the next decade. 

I'm riding to the coast tomorrow with Merlin and some of the fast kids here. Too bad you can't join us.

fc


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

*Summer -- what's that?*

Go ahead.....rub it in! Here's next week's forecast for where I live in New England. The words "warm" and "sunny" seem to no longer exist in our vocabulary!  

Overnight -- A chance of rain...then rain after midnight. Lows in the lower 40s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.
Sunday -- Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the lower 50s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.
Sunday Night -- Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers. Lows in the lower 40s. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph.
Monday -- Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the lower 50s. East winds 5 to 10 mph.
Monday Night -- Cloudy. A chance of rain in the evening...then rain likely after midnight. Lows in the mid 40s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
Tuesday and Tuesday Night -- Rain likely. Breezy with highs in the mid 50s. Lows in the mid 40s. Chance of rain 70 percent.
Wednesday -- Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Highs in the upper 50s.
Wednesday Night -- Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Lows in the upper 40s.
Thursday -- Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 60s.
Thursday Night -- Mostly cloudy in the evening...then becoming partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 50s.
Friday -- Partly cloudy in the morning...then mostly cloudy with a chance of showers in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 60s. Chance of rain 30 percent.
Friday Night -- Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Lows around 50. Chance of rain 30 percent.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

*Summer in May*



harvey said:


> Go ahead.....rub it in! Here's next week's forecast for where I live in New England. The words "warm" and "sunny" seem to no longer exist in our vocabulary!
> .


Down here in Central Texas, summer has arrived a bit early. Average highs this time of year are in the mid-upper 80s, I think.

I put in an 83 miler yesterday and by the time I got home it was already in the low 90s. A little warm, but I'm not complaining!

Today (Sun) the expected high temp is 99. This time of year, lows hover in the upper 60s, fwiw.
Mon - 97
Tue - 95
Wed - 94
Thu -93
Fri - 92
Sat - 90 with a 20% chance of rain.

Gotta run - the Sun group ride starts in 90 min.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

francois said:


> Hey, hey Jens. That's a lot of rain for you. Come on down south. We've got enough water supply now for the next decade.
> 
> I'm riding to the coast tomorrow with Merlin and some of the fast kids here. Too bad you can't join us.
> 
> fc


Hopefully, your coast ride was warmer than the one my group did last week. Went down to Pescadero and it was totally overcast. We finally saw the sun when we got back up to La Honda on the way to Skyline.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

harvey said:


> Go ahead.....rub it in! Here's next week's forecast for where I live in New England. The words "warm" and "sunny" seem to no longer exist in our vocabulary!


Hey man, you're the one hanging around the Norcal forum. You probably have some roots here.

You might be in for some torture cause I actually think it's not going to rain again here for the next 3 months. At least I hope so.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dlbcx said:


> Hopefully, your coast ride was warmer than the one my group did last week. Went down to Pescadero and it was totally overcast. We finally saw the sun when we got back up to La Honda on the way to Skyline.



The weather was amazing!! A little windy by the coast.

Get this though... The Tour de Cure seemed to be taking the exact same route as us. We must have passed over a hundred riders.

This route climbs 6000 feet and I saw a bunch of recreational riders... some on hybrid bikes, folding bikes, etc. It was pretty hard and I'm pretty darn sore today . I hope they all finished safely. I'm can see some of them taking over 10 hours to do this ride!

francois


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

francois said:


> The weather was amazing!! A little windy by the coast.
> 
> Get this though... The Tour de Cure seemed to be taking the exact same route as us. We must have passed over a hundred riders.
> 
> ...


70 MILES IT WAS A BLAST!!!!!!! 
Thanks again, I'm feeling it today!


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*All (above) that is why San Diego sucks*

'Nuff said. Now go some where else. ;-)


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

dlbcx said:


> Hopefully, your coast ride was warmer than the one my group did last week. Went down to Pescadero and it was totally overcast. We finally saw the sun when we got back up to La Honda on the way to Skyline.


Did a Pescadero run with a friend last Saturday and it was gorgeous. Definitely the best weather we've had all year. We started in Los Gatos, up Hwy 9 to Skyline, across to Old La Honda (West), down to Hwy 84, then over Stage Road to Pescadero. Then up Pescadero Road, up Alpine, and back Skyline to Hwy 9 for a sweet descent and short trip back into Los Gatos. 84 miles and a hell of a lot of climbing.


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

francois said:


> Hey man, you're the one hanging around the Norcal forum. You probably have some roots here.


No real "roots" but I've visited and cycled enough times out there to know that you have it pretty good. However, I bet you've never had the experience of riding on ice (especially ice covered, hard packed snowmobile trails) with an MTB equipped with studs. It's a blast!


----------

